# Shaved the corners of my Havanese pup eyes



## Skp29 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Today i shaved the corners of my havs eyes because of tear staining and now i have been reading that once that is done i will have to continue cutting forever. Is this true or can it be grown out without irritating his eyes too much. Help! 

P.S since i did it he has been scratching his eyes constantly. I have no idea what to do. 

Sheena


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hair is hair and will grow back out though it will be rather messy looking. You will need to watch to be sure the hair doesn't irritate his eyes as it is growing out. Some will use a bit of Vaseline to help keep the hair from sticking up and poking the eyes.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I've heard of folks using Chapstick as well to keep the hair down.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DebW said:


> I've heard of folks using Chapstick as well to keep the hair down.


Just make sure the chap stick doesn't have menthol or anything else irritating in it! (many do!)


----------



## Skp29 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok thanks for the help . Will def try it. 

On a side note At what age do you think it is best to start feeding a pup dry kibble ?


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Skp29 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today i shaved the corners of my havs eyes because of tear staining and now i have been reading that once that is done i will have to continue cutting forever. Is this true or can it be grown out without irritating his eyes too much. Help!
> 
> ...


My groomer did my pup's face and bangs and I _really_ regret it. The experienced forum members explained that you don't have to keep cutting it, but it will be slow and messy as it grows back out.

They were right; it's growing out and kind of going everywhere. Petco sells a dog hair gel which I bought, but as others mentioned Chapstick or Vaseline would work as well. My experience is that it does help to keep it out of the dogs eyes as it grows back, but you have to put it on sparingly and clean it frequently.

It's been about a month, and I'm guessing it'll be at least another two before it lays down.

*As for your question re: dry kibble*, here's a good video from Veterinarian Karen Becker. Her comments regarding necessary moisture content and chronic low-grade dehydration are right on point.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

it will take a good 3-6 months to totally grow out. join the club; many of us did it or had it done to our dogs. just resist the urge to do it again as it grows out.


----------



## One Sassy One (Dec 10, 2013)

I asked my groomer not to cut Sophie's and when I picked her up someone else groomed her and cut it. It sure did cut back on the tearing. 2 weeks later it is in her eyes and tearing is back.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I always cut my guys by the inside of the eye, simply because I really like to see their eyes, cant stand seeing the tear stains, and cannot keep up with top knots. 
I really is easy to cut that hair, my guys sit very nicely - you just should use shears that have a round tip. 

My guys never have any problem with it irritating their eyes when it grows out.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Skp29 said:


> Ok thanks for the help . Will def try it.
> 
> On a side note At what age do you think it is best to start feeding a pup dry kibble ?


I haven't ever cut Cuba's hair anywhere, but have used dog hair gel to smooth the hair down underneath her eyes; it's ok; amazon have it.

Re kibble: the Karen Becker film already posted will, I really hope, put you off kibble and you won't give it to your dog at any stage of its life&#8230;.she's really worth listening to. Many vets are not, when it comes to nutrition - there are countless threads and posts on this forum that are worth checking out, Skp29!


----------



## Skp29 (Jan 18, 2014)

I will most certainly check out this film by Karen Becker. Thanks so much. I have noticed all tear stains are gone but i will try to grow it out from now on.


----------



## Skp29 (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow i have been feeding Napoleon 'taste of the wild' dog chow thinking it was good as its no grain holistic yada yada. I guess i was wrong. I just purchased the doggy cook book and can't wait to start making my little mans food at home.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Skp29 said:


> I will most certainly check out this film by Karen Becker. Thanks so much. I have noticed all tear stains are gone but i will try to grow it out from now on.


I think you'd find that if you gave up kibble the tear stains might well go anyway. I think they are often related to diet&#8230;.


----------

